# who performs my concerto ( i compose it and arranged for a string quartet )?



## javadvjj

hi
i'm a classical music composer.
i compose a concerto (about 7 min) for a string quartet.
Did you know musical company that perform my work.

1th violin segment is virtuoso .

please guide me if you can.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I'd have thought that to get your music performed, you'd need to have some prior reputation as a composer with whatever chamber music groups are near to where you live / work - or at a University music department perhaps?

Maybe you can explain to us what experience you have as a composer / performer so far?

I'm no expert but I don't think you're going to get far in getting your work performed unless you know relevant people and they know of and like your work. And if you did, I'd guess you wouldn't be posting your message here...


----------



## Flamme

Oh another piece of meat thrown to sharx!!!


----------



## hpowders

Given the 7 minute time frame, hope he didn't just copy one of Vivaldi's concertos and transcribe it for string quartet.


----------



## javadvjj

> I'd have thought that to get your music performed, you'd need to have some prior reputation as a composer with whatever chamber music groups are near to where you live / work - or at a University music department perhaps?
> 
> Maybe you can explain to us what experience you have as a composer / performer so far?
> 
> I'm no expert but I don't think you're going to get far in getting your work performed unless you know relevant people and they know of and like your work. And if you did, I'd guess you wouldn't be posting your message here...


my country does not have violin virtuoso ( infact there is no player for playing 1th violin segment)

my country is lebanon



> Oh another piece of meat thrown to sharx!!!


ut:



> iven the 7 minute time frame, hope he didn't just copy one of Vivaldi's concertos and transcribe it for string quartet.


no it is'nt a copy.
it is not my first work
my works till now :
a sonata for violin
two caprice for piano
4 concerto for string quartet


----------



## hpowders

javadvjj said:


> my country does not have violin virtuoso ( infact there is no player for playing 1th violin segment)
> 
> ut:
> 
> no it is'nt a copy.
> it is not my first work
> my works till now :
> a sonata for violin
> two caprice for piano
> 4 concerto for string quartet


I hope you get it performed one day. Good luck!


----------



## Yardrax

javadvjj said:


> a sonata for violin
> two caprice for piano
> 4 concerto for string quartet


Yes but have you had any of these pieces _performed_ by someone in a concert setting?


----------



## javadvjj

caprices performed by University music department .
three quartet performed by beyroot cadanza quartet string.
sonata & this quartet is not performed due to :
my country does not have violin virtuoso


----------



## TurnaboutVox

javadvjj said:


> caprices performed by University music department .
> three quartet performed by beyroot cadanza quartet string.


Well, that is impressive, congratulations.



javadvjj said:


> sonata & this quartet is not performed due to :
> my country does not have violin virtuoso


Can you not make use of the connections you've made? Beirut is an important cultural centre, I'd have thought.


----------



## hpowders

Who wants to live in a country devoid of even one violin virtuoso?


----------



## Aramis

hpowders said:


> Who wants to live in a country devoid of even one violin virtuoso?


Mediocre violinist.


----------



## Flamme

I hope you get your chance and also your country not to sink into a civil war we hear scary news lately


----------



## javadvjj

> Who wants to live in a country devoid of even one violin virtuoso?


we have great violinist in arabic style music.
classic is a foreign style of music for them.
My country is a mediterranean with with perfect weather.


----------



## musicrom

I don't know how good your contacts are, but it appears as though there are in fact a couple good violinists from Lebanon.

Are either of the following possible?





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ara_Malikian


----------



## javadvjj

They live abroad.
in london,german,french


----------



## PetrB

You contact someone in the string department of your local *Lebanese National Higher Conservatory* of music.

Trust me, you may live in a small town and think there are no expert classical musicians anywhere around, but there are, and there will be at least one teacher or staff member there who truly qualifies as 'virtuoso,' or will be able to direct you to one.

Additionally, someone in the music composition department may be interested in looking at your score, and will give it the due attention and response it may deserve.

http://www.conservatory.gov.lb/contact


----------

